# Water Treatment



## LiverDance (22/6/07)

I'm brewing a partial mash Irish Red (14.4 SRM) and according to Palmers Nomograph i'm shooting for a target RA of 87.2. I've up'd my levels of Ca and Mg for all my brew water for better results but my question is do I only need to treat the mash for HCo3 and Na Levels? I also may be totally missing the mark on all of this water chemistry so any insights would be appreciated. Below is what i've come up with.

Initial 30 Liters of Water
Ca -5.3
Mg -0.5
Na -13.0
So4 -7.9
Cl-7.4
HCO3-24

30 Liters of water treated for 23l batch size post boil (Beersmith)
Treatment: 6 grams of Calcium Chloride and 3 grams of Epsom Salt
Ca -76.4
Mg -13.3
Na -13
So4 -58.8
Cl-132.8
HCO3-24

Residual Alkalinity as CaCo3 - (-42.4)

4.5 Liters of Mash Water Taken from Original 30 Liters
Treatment - 1gram of Baking Soda
Ca -76.4
Mg -13.3
Na -73.8
So4 -58.8
Cl-132.8
HCO3-185.8

Residual Alkalinity as CaCo3 - (89.9)


Cheers, 

LD


----------



## Jye (22/6/07)

LiverDance, that looks spot on to me  The only difference I got was you need a mash HCO3 of 160 which requires an addition of 0.85g of baking soda... but that difference is most likely just how we interpret the colour bar.

Cheers
Jye


----------

